# My 20G Community Tank



## badboy1 (Feb 23, 2006)

Contents: 2 Silver Dollars, 2 German Rams, 5 Tiger Barbs, 2 Zebra Danios
Established for about 1 year


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

Pretty fish. The tanks in your sig look too crowded tho.


----------



## Daniel (Feb 17, 2006)

hi nice to see pics-a light go over with a gravel cleaner would remove green off gravel, if the green still occurs check nitrate level


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Nice setup! The silver dollars are eventually going to need a much bigger tank :-D And welcome to fish forums!


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

welcome, nice tank. It's alittle overcrowded but it's nothing compared to your first 10 and your 29. Good luck and plan on some larger tanks in the future


----------

